# Combien vaut encore mon PowerBook G4 ?



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je veux d'abord être sur que je ne peux pas en tirer d'oseille.
Passez moi une adresse mail. je vous recontacte si je choisit de vous le passer.

PowerBOOK  G4 PPC de 2007 (plutôt 5 ans donc mais je le pensais plus vieux) avec 756MO de RAM et bien 64G0 de ROM
Ne rame pas trop et peut encore servir pour une utilisation très basique (peut-être pour pas très longtemps: il peut nous claquer n'importe quand dans les mains par surprise).


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Je veux d'abord être sur que je ne peux pas en tirer d'oseille.
> Passez moi une adresse mail. je vous recontacte si je choisit de vous le passer.
> 
> PowerBOOK  G4 PPC de 2007 (plutôt 5 ans donc mais je le pensais plus vieux) avec 756MO de RAM et bien 64G0 de ROM
> Ne rame pas trop et peut encore servir pour une utilisation très basique (peut-être pour pas très longtemps: il peut nous claquer n'importe quand dans les mains par surprise).



PowerBook G4, les tous derniers ont été retirés du catalogue Apple en février 2006 pour les 15 pouces, avril 2006 pour les 17 pouces et mai 2006 pour les 12 pouces, donc, le tiens ne peut pas être de 2007, année où est sorti mon MacBook Pro de 4ème génération (le premier à avoir l'écran rétro-éclairé par LED).

Cela dit, c'est soit tu le donnes ici (ou là), soit tu le vends, mais alors ça sera par là bas, pas ici.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> PowerBook G4, les tous derniers ont été retirés du catalogue Apple en février 2006 pour les 15 pouces, avril 2006 pour les 17 pouces et mai 2006 pour les 12 pouces, donc, le tiens ne peut pas être de 2007, année où est sorti mon MacBook Pro de 4ème génération (le premier à avoir l'écran rétro-éclairé par LED).



Je suis tombé sur 2003 sous la machine. 

num serie: RM348ELZNRZ


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Pourtant, il est bien marqué dans a propos de ce mac: 1983-2007 Apple Inc



Toi tu es blonde, non ? 

Plus sérieusement, tout produit à un numéro de modèle et c'est comme ça qu'on en connait les spécifications. Ce que tu nous donnes ce sont des dates de copyright sur le système d'exploitation du Mac, ça n'a rien à voir.

Retourne ton PB G4 et dis nous ce qu'il y a écrit après "Model Number :".

Ca peut aussi sous le logement de la batterie, si ce n'est pas à l'emplacement que je t'ai dis.

Ensuite quand tu fais à propos de ce Mac, tu peux aussi avoir l'info en cliquant sur "Plus d'infos", et ensuite sur "Matériel" (au dessus de ATA). Sur la droite dis nous ce qui est écris pour l'identifiant du modèle et la la fréquence, ça devrait suffire.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Toi tu es blonde, non ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, tout produit à un numéro de modèle et c'est comme ça qu'on en connait les spécification. Ce que tu nous donnes ce sont des dates de copyright sur le système d'exploitation du Mac, ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> ...




J'ai vu, c'est corrigé. Non, je ne suis pas blond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> num serie: RM348ELZNRZ



Alors, c'est un Mac qui a été "reconditionné" par Apple (refurbished), et qui a été construit entre le 1er et le 7 décembre 2003, donc, si c'est un 15 pouces, c'est le premier modèle à avoir eu le Fw800 (1 ou 1,25 Ghz), si c'est un 12 pouces, c'est un "DVI" (1 Ghz), et si c'est un 17 pouces, c'est le modèle à 1,33 Ghz.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

15 pouces, 1,25GHz.
Pourquoi aurait-il été reconditionné?
Bref, ais-je une chance d'en tirer de l'argent?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Pourquoi aurait-il été reconditionné?



Parce que son N° de série dit qu'il l'a été !


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant mon pere (qui l'a acheté en 2003 m'afirme qu'il n'a pas été reconditionné. Il l'a passé à ma mère en 2006 quand il à changer d'ordinateur pour celui dont il vient de se débarrasser il y a quelques mois)

Quelle partie du code signifie qu'il aurait été reconditionné?
Combien d'&#8364; peut il encore valoir?


----------



## fanougym (27 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Combien d' peut il encore valoir?






BestMBP a dit:


> Bref, ais-je une chance d'en tirer de l'argent?





BestMBP a dit:


> à moins de pouvoir en tirer du blé






BestMBP a dit:


> Je veux d'abord être sur que je ne peux pas en tirer d'oseille



Ah ?, en fait..., tu veux le vendre ?

M2S ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juillet 2012)

Ne serait-il pas temps de scinder le fil de deux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Pourtant mon pere (qui l'a acheté en 2003 m'afirme qu'il n'a pas été reconditionné.



Ben je voudrais bien savoir comment il peut affirmer ça, en 2003, le "refurbish" ne fonctionnait pas encore, les machines reconditionnées étaient remises directement dans le circuit, après que leur N° de série ait été changé.




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ne serait-il pas temps de scinder le fil de deux ?



Vi, d'ailleurs, on s'y attèle de ce pas !


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est bon BestMBP dans les informations systèmes, tu as trouvé la fréquence de ton G4, la RAM, le DD ?

Après Mac2Sell te donne une côte mais il faut croiser un peu avec les petites annonces déjà existantes.


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Sauf que dans les PA, les prix sont souvent exagérés : 200 pour un G4, c'est irréaliste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bon BestMBP dans les informations systèmes, tu as trouvé la fréquence de ton G4, la RAM, le DD ?



Bon c'est vrai qu'il le donnait "approximatif", mais pas difficile de trouver qu'il était en 768 Mo/80 Go (et la fréquence, il l'a donnée : 15 pouces 1,25 Ghz) !



melaure a dit:


> Après Mac2Sell te donne une côte mais il faut croiser un peu avec les petites annonces déjà existantes.



Mac2Sell donne 250 roros


----------



## didgar (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut !

Le dernier que j'ai vendu [ 200 euros ] => http://www.didgar.fr/apple/portable/G4/PowerBook/15/V73397HRNRZ/

Je les aime bien ces AluBook moi ! Ma machine principale c'est celle de ma signature 

A+

Didier


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Juillet 2012)

Si je parles d'oseille ici c'est bien parce que l'une des idées était de le donner mais mes aprents ont finalement insisté pour essayer de le vendre. Je pensait que les internautes étaient aussi à même d'estimer la valeur de la machine ici que sur un autre fil. 
Mes parents vont peut-être tenter de le vendre sur eBay (allez voir là bas si ça vous intéresse). 

Je reviendrai sur ce fil si il n'est pas vendu.

Merci et à +


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Je pensait que les internautes étaient aussi à même d'estimer la valeur de la machine ici que sur un autre fil.



Il me semble que tu l'as eu ton estimation, non ? En plus on a pris le temps de vérifier avec toi de quel matos il s'agissait précisément ... C'était ironique ?


----------



## esv^^ (30 Juillet 2012)

Je cite d'une discussion postée récemment:


> > Citation:
> > Envoyé par DrTroy_MJ
> > Salut à tous,
> >
> ...




Source: http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...cien-mac-pb-g4-bonne-idee-ou-non-1118522.html


----------



## didgar (7 Août 2012)

Salut !



didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Le dernier que j'ai vendu [ 200 euros ] => http://www.didgar.fr/apple/portable/G4/PowerBook/15/V73397HRNRZ/



Et le prochain => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130744209567  

A+

Didier


----------

